# Puppy Chow in a Trail Mix?



## Joshatdot (Jul 23, 2010)

I was Google'ing 'homemade trail mix' and there were many on Cooks.com .. but this one has got my head scratching:

Cooks.com - Recipe - Ultimate Trail Mix






edit: Ohh...Puppy Chow is name for another snack, not actual puppy food.


----------



## letscook (Jul 23, 2010)

I know it as Monkey Munch.  I make it often.

Monkey Munch 
9 cups Chex cereal   any variety or  Crispix
1 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
1/2 cup peanut butter
1/4 cup margarine or butter
1 tsp.  vanilla
1 1/2 cups powdered sugar
1.  put chex in large bowl and put aside
2.  place chocolate chips and peanut butter and butter in a quart size microwavable bowl
3.  Stir the ingredients together
4.  Microwave the mixture uncovered for a minute on high.  stir the mix again and continue to zap in 30 second intervals until it mixes smoothly
5.  add the vanilla and stir
6.  pour over the cereal while stirring
7.  put in a 2 gallion ziploc freezer bag
8.  add powdered sugar, SEAL  the bag and shake until distributed
9.  spread on waxed paper to cool and dry
10. keep refrigerated in airtight container for storage.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 23, 2010)

Trail mix is just that, a mix of munchies one would eat on the trail. One can put anything in it they want. For instance, my husband is currently on a backpacking trip up in the wilderness, and his trail mix consists of: m&m's (plain and peanut),skittles,  hard candies (jolly ranchers and cream savers), red licorice (strawberry, NOT cherry), salted peanuts, some jerky, a couple of those breadstick/cheese packages, and a granola bar. He has it measured out and put in a baggie for each day. Of course, he keeps the stuff wrapped somewhat (jerky, hard candies, cheese stuff). He brought granola on his first trip 30 some years ago, got sick of it, and now only eats it in the form of a commercially prepared chocolate chip granola bar!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 23, 2010)

I've never seen a snack called "puppy chow". I know that the cooks poster stated that its a snack mix for humans but I don't think it would have been marketed under that name.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 23, 2010)

It's a slang term for a snack that looks like dog food, that's all. It's not marketed, it's a recipe.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 23, 2010)

What gets me is why would you use a homemade snack mix in a homemade trail mix?  I don't eat the stuff very much so I am not a connoisseur or anything, but it seems like a lot of extra work.  (This coming from a person who thinks nothing of making my deluxe brownies to crumble up for my "dirt and worms" )


----------



## buckytom (Jul 23, 2010)

lol @ puppy chow.

i was raised eating gorp with m&m's. 

costco's trail mix is good, but you have to hide the bag from scoundrels who just fish out the salty m&m's, leaving the remainder completely unbalanced and inedible...


----------



## jabbur (Jul 23, 2010)

When I make "puppy chow" (we call it white trash) my recipe calls for refrigeration.  When it sits out at room temp it is kind of sticky.  I can't imagine taking it hiking!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 23, 2010)

Munky Munch, Puppy Chow, White Trash...... mmmmmm sounds delicious to me!


----------



## Joshatdot (Jul 23, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> *What gets me is why would you use a homemade snack mix in a homemade trail mix?*  I don't eat the stuff very much so I am not a connoisseur or anything, but it seems like a lot of extra work.  (This coming from a person who thinks nothing of making my deluxe brownies to crumble up for my "dirt and worms" )


I thought the same thing when I figured out it was a snack mix with a snack mix ..  'dirt & worms'

Back in my college days , my roommate had a dish called s__t, cause it looked like it.  IIRC, it was re-fried beans, nallys chili, canned corn, chopped onion & green onion, salsa .. and graded cheese.  Put it all in a pot and bring it to a simmer so it evenly mixes together.  Eat it with flower or corn tortillas, or tortilla chips (aka s__t on a shingle)

-----

All these Trail Mixes seem to be very heavy with the candies, I was trying to find some with Google that was healthier w/o so much candy stuffs.  The link in my OP looked pretty good with just the nuts & dried berries.  I might give just that part a shot with m&ms, or dried pineapple for sweetness.

edit: oh! lol it has dried pineapple


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 23, 2010)

Trader Joe's has a pretty good variety of pre-mixed trail mixes.


----------



## Joshatdot (Jul 24, 2010)

I went to the store to price how much it would cost.  Most of the stuff was $5+ per pound, and I figure I would mebby get 1lb each so I could make some later on.  7 x $5 = $35 minium..dang yo!

So I made an impromptu Mix: 1 cup Roasted Peanuts, 1 cup Wasabi Peas, (2) 4oz boxes of Reese's Pieces.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 24, 2010)

I like to mix dried fruit, coconut chunks and sometimes corn nuts in there too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 24, 2010)

For me, a good mix is chocolate nibs, peanuts, sesame seeds, hulled pistachio, dried pineapple, dried mango, and dried cranberries.  If I can find dried blueberries, I throw those in as well.  This is a very healthy mix that is low in sodium (depending on the nuts), fat, and carbs.  It is high in all the things the body needs to keep going.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 24, 2010)

I use a mix of different types of Cheerios, nuts, seeds and dried fruits.


----------



## Joshatdot (Jul 25, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> For me, a good mix is chocolate nibs, peanuts, sesame seeds, hulled pistachio, dried pineapple, dried mango, and dried cranberries.  If I can find dried blueberries, I throw those in as well.  This is a very healthy mix that is low in sodium (depending on the nuts), fat, and carbs.  It is high in all the things the body needs to keep going.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


that sounds very good...but not sure if my store has them coco nibs


----------



## Selkie (Oct 12, 2010)

Joshatdot said:


> that sounds very good...but not sure if my store has them coco nibs



Chocolate nibs are found in the bakery section of your supermarket.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 13, 2010)

Just be prepared.  Chocolate nibs are not sweetened.  But they are rich and yummy, and are actually good for you to boot.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

